# BFN again my eggs are just too old



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi its my otd and again its a BFN i have done 2 hpt both negative this is my 2nd round of ivf and its just as painful as the first, so much so Ive cryd all morning and cant bring myself to even go in for official blood test whats the point, anyway i just couldn't face the place.


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

habuiah. I'm so sorry it was another BFN. All BFNs hurt like crazy however man you have had but I hope this is the last time you have to go through it. Take some time to cry and hug eachother and then the healing process will begin.
Be kind to yourself in the coming weeks, 
Katxxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Habuiah - I am sorry to hear about your BFN, I know only too well how 'raw' you must be feeling right now and I wish I had some words which could comfort you. I also got my 2nd BFN today and am sure will have all the same questions banging around in my head too. I don't know what to do next, do we try again, do we forget about my eggs and go for DE, do I have immune issues....my head is in a spin.


I do know that from last BFN, you do need time to recover from this, you need to take things at your own pace and when you are ready to try again (if that is what you decide), you will find your PMA. I was in such a bad state after my first BFN that I didn't think I could go through it all again and find any PMA, but I did. Ok, I didn't get the result I prayed for but I am hopeful that I can recover again....and so will you.


Take care and remember, take things at your own pace for as long as you need right now   


  for a BFN next time for both of us


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Habuiah,

I've just found your post and wanted to reply becuase I totally understand how you feel.
I also had a second BFN back at the end of June and my emotions have been up and down ever since. However, the downs are less and less these days.

It hurts like hell, but for a few seconds I also have glimmers of hope for the next tx.  
The BFN news is still so new for you right now, but with time it does get better.

You and I are the same ages and part of my sadness is knowing that I am no longer a young woman with years if possible tx ahead. But I wil fight and keep trying as long as I still have eggs and a reproductive system. I hope that you can do the same.

I'm here if you need to chat. I know what you;re going through.
Bug     to you, and     for whatever your next steps are.

Karen


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies thankyou so much for your kind words and replies as this was my 2nd attempt with OE which tbh aren't of very good quality and i didn't get any to freeze either, its decision making time although my amh is still good for my age and i did have 8 eggs collected 7 of which fertilized they just aren't very good so i think i will be moving on to DE for next cycle some time next year when i get more funds together, its just so expensive this journey.

I do hope we can all have our dream one day. x


----------



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Habuiah

Why do you think your eggs are not good quality? I had 8 eggs, 6 fertilised and 2 embryos put back, none to freeze but my clinic still think the egg quality is good as nearly all fertilised and embryos were grade 1 and grade 2 also. If you had poor egg quality would they have fertilised and become good embryos? I am 41 so older than you and not giving up yet. Your AMH is good too so look to the positives from the cycle, that's what the told me yesterday. 

I totally empathise with you though as it's only my 1st -ve and I am devastated.


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Habuiah - Sorry to read of your BFN, I too had my second failure last month and am thinking it could be down to my crappy eggs as first time round I only got one, and second time I got 4, two did fertilise this time, but I reckon they are old and shabby (bit like me!!) and i've never had any to freeze 

When is your follow up?

Mine isn't for another 3 weeks but i'm thinking of looking into donor eggs, but for now have started taking DHEA which is supposed to improve egg count/quality as if we have another round with my own eggs, I want them as tip top as I can get them 

Best of luck to you
xx


----------



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

I keep hearing about this DHEA but have little info on it. Anyone got any recent studies or articles on it?


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

There's plenty chick, just go-go-google  xx


----------

